
Elizabeth Warren’s Facebook ad illustrates the company’s politics problem - rahuldottech
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2019/10/12/elizabeth-warrens-facebook-ad-proves-social-media-giant-still-has-politics-problem/
======
mikece
I think it's a good publicity gambit, one that Facebook plays best by
emphasizing that they are a platform and not a media company with editorial
control or policies. If speech on the platform is illegal (eg: libelous or
inciting crime) then with proper law enforcement engagement the problem is
solved.

Of course Facebook is __already __on record of making editorial decisions and
removing content so the above argument rings hollow and further plays into
Warren 's assertion (as well as the argument of many conservatives who claim
they are being targeted because of their values which, if true, would would
eliminate Facebook's argument of being a neutral platform).

